# e39 Business CD Questions



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

I am thinking about swapping my head unit out for the new Business CD one. If I were to do this, I would prefer to get the newer 2003 version with the aux in.

Here's my question. Based on looking at the instructions for installing the aux in kit, it looks like the wiring harness on the back of the radio is different than the pre-2003 units. Is it possible to retrofit this newer head unit?

Also, any idea on how much the CD player costs?

Tyrone, are you around? I know you are the master of all e39 retro-fits, maybe you can help?

Thanks in advance, DK.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

DKSF said:


> I am thinking about swapping my head unit out for the new Business CD one. If I were to do this, I would prefer to get the newer 2003 version with the aux in.
> 
> Here's my question. Based on looking at the instructions for installing the aux in kit, it looks like the wiring harness on the back of the radio is different than the pre-2003 units. Is it possible to retrofit this newer head unit?
> 
> ...


Gee, thanks! But I can only hold that title while SVTWEB is away ;-) You're in luck because BMW has adapters for putting the new generation (NG) radios in the older cars. Here's what you'll need:

adapter cable, radio 61 12 6 913 957
antenna adapter tubing 61 12 6 913 955
adapter cable, CD changer 61 12 6 913 954 (if applicable)

The new radio units are expensive at around $820 due to a $400 or $500 core. Unfortunately, core is only refundable through Warren T. as far as I know, so you're stuck buying it outright.

Or I suppose you could visit your nearest unfriendly dealer and perform an innocent "switcharoo" while checking out the interior of any remaining E39s. Remember to bring tools!


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> adapter cable, radio 61 12 6 913 957
> antenna adapter tubing 61 12 6 913 955
> adapter cable, CD changer 61 12 6 913 954 (if applicable)
> 
> The new radio units are expensive at around $820 due to a $400 or $500 core. Unfortunately, core is only refundable through Warren T. as far as I know, so you're stuck buying it outright.


Who is Warren T.?


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

nealh said:


> Who is Warren T.?


Otherwise known as "warranty".

Tyrone - Thanks for the info! :thumbup: Well, at least I know that it can be done. $800 is pricey. Maybe I don't want it so bad anymore. My current head unit is dying a slow death, so a replacement will be necessary at some point. I wonder if I get the tape unit, I could get credit for my old one as a core exchange.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Otherwise known as "warranty".
> 
> Tyrone - Thanks for the info! :thumbup: Well, at least I know that it can be done. $800 is pricey. Maybe I don't want it so bad anymore. My current head unit is dying a slow death, so a replacement will be necessary at some point. I wonder if I get the tape unit, I could get credit for my old one as a core exchange.


Duh?

The cassette HU is not a good option on these cars and if I had to do it over never would have done it with the info I have gathered...

It appears you may not be able to use Aux Audio adapter with it as well...I can not believe BMW offered it as a no cost option and left people out on the cold and did not tell the sales people the downfalls and solutions...poor product info.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

nealh said:


> Duh?
> 
> The cassette HU is not a good option on these cars and if I had to do it over never would have done it with the info I have gathered...
> 
> It appears you may not be able to use Aux Audio adapter with it as well...I can not believe BMW offered it as a no cost option and left people out on the cold and did not tell the sales people the downfalls and solutions...poor product info.


I really want to put in an aftermarket head unit, but just hate the way the installation kits put the head unit in the upper half of the opening. I yanked everything out the other day, and found that the area behind the lower half of the opening is just not deep enough for a new head unit. There is a small box of some sort that is attached to the venting behind the radio, not sure what it is, but if it can't be moved, I'll just get a new factory radio. But $800 is pretty steep.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey DKSF,

There's also some information about replacing the cassette with a bussiness CD on bmwtips.com under tipsntrick then Stereo #17. Hope this helps. I'm probably behind the curve on this though.

Mike


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh! (by the way... This is not a gratuitous post!)

Does anyone know how much a bussiness CD costs?


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

dadtorbn said:


> Oh! (by the way... This is not a gratuitous post!)
> 
> Does anyone know how much a bussiness CD costs?


That was a totally gratuitous post if I've ever seen one! :eeps: If you read the thread  , Tyrone said it was ~$820.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

DKSF said:


> That was a totally gratuitous post if I've ever seen one! :eeps: If you read the thread  , Tyrone said it was ~$820.


You gotta be kidding... :yikes: Just for the buss. CD  Man I guess my cassette tape player stays. I thought the $820 was for something else in addition the the buss. CD.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

dadtorbn said:


> You gotta be kidding... :yikes: Just for the buss. CD  Man I guess my cassette tape player stays. I thought the $820 was for something else in addition the the buss. CD.


Yup, that's what I said.

There's my gratituous post of the day. Only 950 more to go.


----------

